# 7 Month Old Female Ears not up



## Nina.pup_GSD

:help:

hello,

I'm new to the forum! I have an ear question. my girl is 7 months old weighing just under 70lbs. her ears in the beginning were up, then they went through the up and down stage and eventually stayed down. i did a yogurt sup for about a month and then switched to frozen raw marrow bones for chewing. her ears will go up sometimes in the cold or excited but back down. 
will her ears ever stand or is it *too late* 
I will love her regardless of being a GSD or a yoda.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

WELCOME Nina! :welcome:

Hard to say whether the window is closed or not. All dogs are different.

Here are some other suggestions to try along with the raw bones for chewing and the plain yogurt:

*Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs’ ears. Do this about 30 times per day.


*Feed a skinless chicken necks daily. It has naturally occurring calcium. *DO NOT* use a “Calcium” supplement


*Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.


****Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 to 1 ½ Tablespoons on his/her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin. You can purchase Great Lakes on Amazon.


*If you use a crate, make sure that his/her ears are not touching the top of the crate (crate pushes ears down) when sitting or standing.


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## Jenny720

Also be aware if you have a doggy door this could damage those who has weak ears. By constantly hitting their ears on the flap if the door. They can still stand on their own but i would talk to someone or your breeder who can help you tape the ears to ensure they do stand. Nothing wrong with floppy ears. We have a chihuahua ears who are down -it enhances there uniqueness


----------



## CrazyK9Dad

Nina.pup_GSD said:


> :help:
> 
> hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum! I have an ear question. my girl is 7 months old weighing just under 70lbs. her ears in the beginning were up, then they went through the up and down stage and eventually stayed down. i did a yogurt sup for about a month and then switched to frozen raw marrow bones for chewing. her ears will go up sometimes in the cold or excited but back down.
> will her ears ever stand or is it *too late*
> I will love her regardless of being a GSD or a yoda.


Im having a similar issue with my 4 month old girl but im not too worried yet since she is only 4 months. Just curious if you have tried the gelatine packets and have had any success? I have put one packet mixed in with her food 3 times a week for the last two weeks. I have seen results.


----------



## lrodptl

I would say the window would be closed in the next 4 weeks. Get to taping.


----------



## Reddog

Did they ever stand up?

I have a 8 month old German Shepherd/Belgium Malinois cross her ears are floppy. Both parents are registered, I have had her 5 months and feed her the best food I could find, mix kimble with canned ad eggs and shells, yogurt and co oil. She has been rationed and fed 4 times a day, vet checks regular. She has all kinds of real bones, kong toys, kong tennis balls etc. lives on famr gets lots of exercise, and does not sleep in a crate.

I would liek them to stand but not a big concern. I see a lot of information on the interenet, but I do not see any follow ups to see if when the dogs ear stood up on their own, no tape and if so at what age


----------



## GatorDog

Welcome! I'd tape them today or ASAP. I would at the very least glue some moleskin to provide some support, and if further support is needed, would brace with inserts and tape as well.


----------



## Julian G

Give her rawhide to chew for a couple of weeks, take her out for night time walks so strange noises will make her ears perk up. Whistle, drop some metal bowls behind her, make noises so she uses her ears to "point" to the noises.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Julian G said:


> Give her rawhide to chew for a couple of weeks, take her out for night time walks so strange noises will make her ears perk up. Whistle, drop some metal bowls behind her, make noises so she uses her ears to "point" to the noises.



Please do not give rawhide. It is very dangerous! 
Use larger than their mouth, raw bones.

Moms


----------



## RockyK9

Have faith they will go up if they have been up at all . I had a male whose ears did not fully , consistently go up until 11 months. I did tape , actually used foam rollers in the ears with surgical glue but to be honest not sure it made any difference. His ears did eventually stand on their own. Don't get freaked out by people who say the "window is closing " etc.. It is just very dependant from dog to dog. Based on what you have shown us I think they will for sure go up whether taped or not.


----------



## Julian G

Momto2GSDs said:


> Please do not give rawhide. It is very dangerous!
> Use larger than their mouth, raw bones.
> 
> Moms


I dont normally recommend it but the dog needs to chew a lot to get those ear muscles strong. Raw bones dont make them chew. It wont harm the dog to chew on rawhide or pigs ears for a couple of weeks to get those ears up. She is at the 7 month mark and that is near or even past the deadline to get them up.


----------



## dogfaeries

I use braided bully sticks and raw knuckle bones for my puppies. I would avoid rawhide. Years ago I had to pull a long strip of it out of my Dobe's throat. She was choking on it. No more rawhides.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Hi Julian G: We'll have to agree to disagree on this one! 

*Choking or blockages.* Rawhide bones and other edible chews can pose a choking and blockage risk. In fact, this is a much bigger risk than contamination or digestive irritation. If your dog swallows large pieces of rawhide, the rawhide can get stuck in the esophagus or other parts of the digestive tract. Depending on its size and where it is located, a vet may be able to remove these pieces fairly easily through the throat. But sometimes, abdominal surgery is needed to remove them from the stomach or intestines. If it isn’t resolved, a blockage can lead to death. petmd

Large chunks can be swallowed whole. These are indigestible and can cause serious illness for your dog or even death. canine journal

* . It can be a choking a hazard.* Once your dog swallows a tiny, broken piece of rawhide, that portion can get lodged in his throat; putting him in serious danger. 
*· It can cause digestive blockage.* Allowing your pooch to swallow a large piece of rawhide can also endanger his life. Rawhides can expand inside Fido’s stomach, putting him at risk of a fatal blockage. It can even wrap around his intestines, causing the same obstruction.
*· It can cause gastrointestinal problems.* If your pooch ingests too many rawhides, he may develop gastrointestinal complications. dogington post



Not to mention the toxic chemicals that are used to process the hides!
*When tested:* Lead, Arsenic, Mercury, Chromium salts, Formaldehyde and other toxic chemicals have been detected in raw hides. Dogs Naturally Magazine

.* Some rawhides contain deadly poisons.* The process of making rawhide involves chemically separating the outer layer of skin (usually of a cow) from the hide. This process leaves deadly poisons in the chew, including arsenic and formaldehyde. doggington post



Moms


----------

